# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >                                           مسجات عراقيه

## بيسان

يضيع حبنا مايضيع كل مواسمنا ربيع
اشما تصادفنا السعاده.تبقى النا وللجميع

----------------------------------------------------

لا تسالنى اشقد احبك.شلك بهذا السؤال
اقرا بعيونى دلالك.شوف حبى من الدلال

----------------------------------------------------

لايهمك لاكلام ولا ملام حتى لوبينى وبينك بس سلام
ابد مااعطى بمحبتك ياملاكى ان وصفتك
خلى اللى يسولف علينا.ابد مايغيرنا بكلام

----------------------------------------------------

البارحه مدعوين والله ومكانك خالى
تستاهل نسولف بيك يلى انت شاغل بالى

----------------------------------------------------

لعيونك انت ياحلو ياحلو العيون
تسلم يافرحه من العمر ياضى العيون
مر بينا مربينا تلقى الوفا بينا
لا مانقدر على فراقات العيون

-----------------------------------------------------

رغم السن البينى وبينك ماحسيتك اكبر منى
بس حسيت بقلبى وقلبك وحبى الك اكبر منى

-----------------------------------------------------

اموت عليك لان انت عندى اعز مايكون
حياتى بدونك اهات وشجون
امرنى حبيبى..امرنى حياتى
مستحيل اتصور لغيرك اكــــــــــــــون

----------------------------------------------------

مايكون الا خاطرك طيب
بالناس ماكو غيرك حبيب
اشقد ناس غيرك مرو ببالى
بس انت لوحدك دوم ببالى 



اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم....تحياتي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

يسلموا على المسجات الحلوة اختي 

مشكورة وماقصرتي 

عساكي على القوة 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## بيسان

مشكور

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

مشكور

----------


## بيسان

العفو اخوي

----------


## نور الشمس

يسلموووووووووو بيسان

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## بيسان

مشكووره خيتووو على التواااجد

----------


## فاضل علي

يسلمو على المسجات الجميله والمميزه

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام عليكم ..

الف شكر لبيسوونه ..

يسلمووا ع هالمسجات الحلووين ..

الله يعطيك الف عافيه ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## محمد درويش

يسلمووا ع هالمسجات الحلووين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حلوين المسجات بيسووونه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*كل الشكر هذا الابداع الرائع ..**يعطيك ربي الف الف عافيه ..**تواصل دائم أنشاء الله ..**ولاحرمت من جديد هذا القلم ..**وعساك دووووم على القوة يارب ..**دمتم بــــود ..**أوفر التحايا ..**أمــــير العاشقين ..*

----------


## بيسان

فاضل علي

دمعه حزن

محمد درويش

شمعه تحترق

امير العاشقين


مشكوووووورين على مروكم الحلو

الله لا يعدمنا من هالطله وبالتوفيق

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## عماد علي

الله على كلام العراقيين الحلو مشكورة أختي بيسان ولا عدمنا جديدك.

----------

